# FET at the lister after EMCS



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi

We are incredibly blessed with a 3 month old baby boy after our first shot at icsi at the lister last year (I have PCO, v high amh and my partner has azoospermia). Baby is amazing but arrived nearly five weeks early via an awful traumatic emergency c section following parvovirus and polyhydramnios in late stages of pregnancy and then an abrupted placenta after natural spontaneous labour set in. 

We are so blessed but I can't imagine leaving our two Frosties behind. We've been told not to deliver another baby until 18 months past delivery due to severity of my c section, but ever the planner I wondered what the process might be at lister for a FET? I was on short protocol for icsi but don't know if I will be medicated or natural? 

I need to go to see them but am afraid of them telling me it's too soon to start planning - and would like to ruminate on things for a while. 

Any information gratefully received. 

Xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi..congrats on your boy!! sorry you had a traumatic c- section 😢 I'm a planner too so wanted to reply ☺

We have frosties and are looking at trying now. I don't know Lister but had a straightforward c section and was told to wait a year for it to heal before thinking of it....plus you need to have stopped breastfeeding for s few months I was told.

I don't know what they will recommend at our initial FET meeting next week..but am inclining to medicated as it worked well for us on ivf.

Enjoy your little one..time will fly by xx


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks lulu - how did you get on? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Jessica congratulations on the birth of your baby boy  Sorry to hear things didn't go as planned but I'm glad it all worked out OK. I had a fresh and a FET cycle at the Lister and would reccomend you call your consultant's PA to ask what their policy is to save paying for an appointment. In terms of natural vs. medicated - they'll probably suggest natural if your cycles are regular and you ovulate naturally. If your cycles are irregular or you don't ovulate naturally (common in PCOS sufferers) then they'll suggest medicated. Good luck honey x


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying. Which did you do? How did it work in terms of timeframes etc?

Is the medicated expensive compared to the price listed on the website? Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I did a natural FET at the Lister because I have regular cycles and I ovulate naturally, so it was the obvious choice. Unfortunately it didn't work, and neither did the following natural FET that I did at another clinic (moved my Lister frosties to a clinic which is nearer me and cheaper). I'm just about to start a medicated FET cycle with my remaining two frosties purely to try something different/new in the hope that may work better for me. 

A medicated FET cycle is usually longer than a natural cycle but you can do a short protocol. It really depends on what your consultant advises.

I'm unsure of the medicated FET cost at the Lister as I didn't do one but again your consultant's PA should be able to advise. 

Good luck x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

*Jessica* - I had an emergency c section under GA with our twins & did a natural FET at the Lister 11 months later. Unfortanetly this didn't work for us but we will be having another natural FET later this year/early next.

I think we paid just under £1000. I think if medicated, you would just pay for meds on top of this.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks westies - I really appreciate the time you took to reply. I take it a natural cycle is just scans to monitor lining and then ET, not drugs at all? 

Flipsy - thank you. I saw you on the lister thread earlier in the year I think. Hope things are ok with you? 

I've emailed Dr wren and her PA to see what they say. I'm happy to go and have a consult but don't want to pay twice, once now and once when we're ready to go again! 

Thanks all

J x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I did natural & just had cyclogest, Clexane & Gestone.

I reacted previously to prognova 😁


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all

Just to update you - we went to see dr wren who said as long as my periods are back (at least one pref two) so I need to drop some breastfeeding to get that to happen, then they are happy to treat me when I'm ready. She said they will check me out internally when they do the first scan to make sure nothing is awry -I'm a bit worried about that after the birth I had - but basically gave good odds and said it was down to me. No reason not to do a natural fet and was very reassuring about the Frosties we have I. The freezer. 

Feeling much less worried about it all now. Just need to decide if, and when. 

Thanks all for your advice zx


----------

